# Windows 2003 server shadow copies



## anqara83 (Aug 10, 2004)

So here is an overview, recently we replaced our file server and this time instead of using local storage we've decided to use an iSCSI target on a SAN. However we configured the shadow copies to be stored on the local storage drives.
Most of our shares are subfolders to one main data folder that's a share as well for example(our parent folder on server1 is "D:\folder1" and it is shared as "\\server1\mainshare") this folder has many subfolders that are also shared with different share names) so if a user connects to ex: "\\server1\share1" (share1 is really located under "D:\folder1\share1") this user won't be able to see any shadow copies for any items within the folder. However when i access the parent share "\\server1\mainshare" and browse down to "\\server1\mainshare\share1" i'm able to access the shadow copies of "share1" that i wasn't able to access before.
So basically i can only access shadow copies of shares if i browse to them from the top level folder and not if i access the shares directly by their shared names.
There are no errors on event viewer for this.

any suggestion ? i hope me trying to give a good description of the issue didn't confuse you happy


----------

